# Plumbing jobs



## daphne

Hello, My brother is wondering what the opportunities are for work as a plumber in Dubai or surrounding areas. He has 2 boys, 12 and 13. Would that make it more difficult to find employment?
Your feedback would be much appreciated
Cheers


----------



## dubaiguy

I think it depends on what kind of qualifications he has. If you have good skills, then you can probably find a job. Otherwise, it may be hard. There are always plumbing jobs.


----------



## roamer

I've been reading some awful things about the way South Asian construction workers are treated. Are skilled and licensed construction workers brought in from South Asia, too, or are they mainly laborers?


----------



## Destination Spain

Hi there,

I have just got on to a great new website for professionals and companies alike. Look up www.linekedin.com and go from there. I have linked up with an old boss after 7 years and we are talking business already. Take a look and you can link in to me if you like LinkedIn: Donna Parsons

Remember you heard it here first!

Good luck!

Donna


----------



## bvplumb

hello dubaiguy,you answered a ldy question about plumbing jobs in dubai and said that there were many.can you give any links ,im an aussie plumber really keen to get in over there.thanks


----------



## bvplumb

daphne, did you have any luck with plumbing jobs for your brother.i am an aussie plumber keen on getting over there as well.


----------



## Krolikowski

Was your brother able to find a job?
I have been trying myself.


----------



## helene12

Hi donna, how did your brother go?
just for luck my husband is looking for tiling work in dubai - can you suggest a good website.hes keen to get there .
helen


----------



## naz

helene12 said:


> Hi donna, how did your brother go?
> just for luck my husband is looking for tiling work in dubai - can you suggest a good website.hes keen to get there .
> helen


hi helene
did u get any response for the enquiry re: tiling??
thanks. naz


----------



## kris-taylor

*plumbing jobs abroad*

im 33yr old looking for work abroad just qualified as a plumber.can anyone help with where to look next plz.would work as a apprentice or a plumbers mate as ive just passed my nvq 2 in plumbing e-mail me if you help in any way at kris 31 uk at hotmail co dot uk


----------



## Geordie Armani

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but none of you will get jobs as plumbers or tilers. All this work is done by the asian workforce for approximately 130 quid a month if not less.


----------



## skyscan

*Plumbing Jobs*



Geordie Armani said:


> I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but none of you will get jobs as plumbers or tilers. All this work is done by the asian workforce for approximately 130 quid a month if not less.


So you mean to tell me that my 25+yrs. of experience in my chosen field of Plumbing / Piping Mechanic offers me nothing, as per employment in Dubai ?


----------



## Geordie Armani

stick you CV in with all the reputable agencies but yes I think you will find this sort of work is done my the asian workforce. Do you have a degree in say Civil Engineering?


----------



## bart59

I think he will have trouble finding a job that pays anything close to what he can make in the states(is that where he is from) There pay scale over here for tradesman is drastically lower than in the states. He will want to be some kind of construction manager if he hopes to make a decent wage over here. 

Bart


----------

